# Custom Howler by ItzDirty



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's a custom horn howler ItzDirty made for a 2 year old boy with cancer. His name is BW. The pics don't do it justice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a sweet looking howler !


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that is really nice.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Rick!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! That is so great!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great looking howler ! May it bring many good memories !


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

That's really cool thing to do for that boy....very neat howler...nice job


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love that translucent horn

incredible workmanship

and hell of a nice gesture too

nothing like having some good karma on your side now


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

That's an awsome looking call, I love the lazer work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! He'll love it !

Way to go Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I wish I could do more. The Laser work was out sourced. I will get the info on the engraver tomorrow. I came up with the art work and placement. The horn was provided by Scott. The idea was his. I played a small part.

Thanks for the opprotunity Scott.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good on both of you.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beauty of a howler.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What a great thing to do for that kid.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I am still looking into the info on the laser guy. I have the info around here somewhere but...... Like everything in my shop it's probably under a pile of saw dust.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, it wouldnt be Brookside would it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think so.... It is a fella in PA. Kip Feroce, Ferocious Turkey Calls, took it to his guy. I know Kip from a local trapping and hunting convention we attended. As soon as I catch up with Kip I will have all the details.

It was a community effort between Scott, Kip, the laser guy, and myself.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Brookside is in PA.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a great looking howler. I can imagine how happy a 2 year old would be to have such a great noise toy as this.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Then it might be Ed.

Thanks Jon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT THING YOU GUYS DID------NICE WORK-GREAT HEARTS------------------SB*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah Rick, Brookside is mainly a turkey call supplier.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Kip did the engraving. I thought he brought his stuff to someone else. He brings it to his friends who has a machine and Kip does the engraving himself. I was confused on the details but, I talked to Kip yesterday and got it all straight now.


----------

